# La Aurora Preferidos Corojo No. 2 Cigar Review - I won't give up on these



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I think this is my 4th from a 5-pack. Nice looking cigar, despite 3 pretty large veins. I love the simple, yet beautiful band. It feels like an ...

Read the full review here: La Aurora Preferidos Corojo No. 2 Cigar Review - I won't give up on these


----------

